
Microsoft claims Edge is the most power efficient browser - sg85
https://blogs.windows.com/windowsexperience/2016/06/20/more-battery-with-edge/
======
xbmcuser
I hope this kicks google into improving the battery and other resource
consumption in chrome. I feel most of the chrome developers probably use top
of the line computers with 32gb ram etc so don't get how bloated chrome is
getting.

------
hackney
And they fail to add the glaring fact it only runs on windows 10. Talk about a
skewed perspective. Even if I could run it in 7 I wouldn't.

------
sssilver
Interesting, I wouldn't think the browser itself contains much of the video
processing/decoding code.

